# Hey, Hey & G'day...Need help with this site!



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

G'day all, I'm all brand new to this site and just fumbling around around until I get to know it better...

Question, How do I add photo's of my smoken mare to my "Barn" I added her info but didn't have an available photo at the time, now I can't find an "add or upload picture". 

Also keep getting message I can't "message" until I've put up at least 5 posts, I do appoligise to Janita for not being able to reply to her yet. 

Any info on how to opperate this site smoothly would greatly be appreciated.

Cheers all, come on by & say G'day, as I also have no idea how to make friends here either. :lol:


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

G'day mate welcome and someone here will help you with those questions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

heyy another Aussie woo 

okay first of for the barn thing, you have to go to your horse and then to the right of the screen there should be an upload button, if not maybe ask admin?

And I think you just have to make 5 posts to be able to do that lol one more post  I think it stops people getting spam from advertisment or something.. not to sure but there is a reason


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Red! Saw the news on Australia. Where are you from that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Mbender, I'm not in QLD, but have many friends up there where it's all happening, there is wide devastation in the state of QLD but the positive to come from this is to see communities coming together no matter what race or religion to help there fellow neighbour.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

No kidding Rawlo! I am praying for those who are dealing with this devastating situation!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

